# LA. Can they give you a parking ticket for siting in the car on the expired meter?



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Parking here sucks. I need to park to save some gas. The meters are the only option at some places.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

If the (same) meter maid observes you, notates your car info, then sees you again a few minutes later at the same spot .... they may have the right to issue you a parking ticket.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

They probably can/should.

In Boston, I am always waved along without being given a ticket, whether I am double parked or time ran out. A smile and a thank you can go a long way with someone who gets *****ed at as much a meter-maid must.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

They just drive by now and ticket you and send it in the mail. They do not even bother getting out any more especially dealing with vehicle for hire. And yes they can spot you. Normal people don't sit around in their cars when they find a spot.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> They just drive by now and ticket you and send it in the mail. They do not even bother getting out any more especially dealing with vehicle for hire. And yes they can spot you. Normal people don't sit around in their cars when they find a spot.


They don't hang the ticket on your windshield to avoid confrontation


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

The city just issued a special order to the Parking Enforcement division (dated 8/4/14) stating that they must first allow the driver a chance to move their car before writing a ticket.

http://d3n8a8pro7vhmx.cloudfront.ne...iance_and_Driveaway_procedures.pdf?1407897674

Of course, given that parking tickets are handled by a third party (Xerox), using "I wasn't given a chance to comply" as grounds for contesting the ticket may not fly.


----------



## Sheldon (Aug 1, 2014)

I keep a roll o' dimes in one of my dash compartments. Not quarters, not nickels. Dimes. 

There 'been a few occasions where the enforcement lady either has come up from behind and shook her head at me through the mirror, to shoo me away, or just plain came up and asked me to move.


----------



## rukawa (Aug 30, 2014)

most of the meter has 10 min free so u can use that... if u see one of the guys who are checking the meter just do like u were looking for coins in ur armrest


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Were your wheels turning while you were sitting in your car?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Parking Cops here sit on the other side of the road, take a photo thats time - stamped then take a 2nd photo after the requisite free time is over ensure the rego plate is visible then email direct off the camera to a processing centre. Easy money..... $15 million dollars a week is collected in traffic and parking infringements in our state of only 5 million people


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I believe they can if they want to be ******bags

Some parts of the city the cops/meter maids aren't as scummy so they will give you notice to move or be cited

But I received a ticket in the mail a while back from a parking enforcement that seemed to just made note of my plate and took off without saying anything whatsoever 

I had parked at some area along the shore on Pacific Coast Highway after dropping off someone in Pacific Palisades to catch a quick break. There were other cars parked so I thought nothing of it. I guess it was around the time just before "no parking" kicks in but I couldn't tell cuz there wasn't a visible sign where's I had parked. Anyway I started my car but still was idle for a bit and then i noticed a parking enforcement behind me so I stepped on my break so my lights would show I'm in the car about to leave. The parking enforcement just quickly sped off so I didn't think anything of it at the time. Sure enough a few days later a ticket in the mail. I had opted for the administrative review option they give you to disagree with the ticket but I got notice later that the ticket was valid. 

Bs.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Re parking in Ca, did you know you can legally park next to a fire hydrant, as long as a licensed adult is in the front seat and ready to move the vehicle in an emergency ? True! Refer to section 22514 a in the Ca Vehicle Code. I have done this for years and was only challenged once. This was near Staples Center, and the meter maid told me that LAPD had ordered that the curbs be kept clear on Figueroa. I moved.  I memorized that code section probably 25 years ago, but always planned on not arguing with a sworn police officer, as failing to obey them can get you worse than a parking ticket. You can ask a meter maid to check the code violation they use and they can see the exception right there, which may be why they didn't bother me all those times I took advantage of it. WARNING - Do Not Leave the Car!


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Feed the meter


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Feed the meter


 I am not familiar with many metered parking areas anymore, but as I read this thread, I wondered why someone would not just put some change into the meter. Am I missing something?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

It ain't just loose change here in Sydney city. $7.00 p/hr. The parking officers will simply take a photo of a car from the other side of a road if in a no standing/parking spot whilst waiting for a client


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> It ain't just loose change here in Sydney city. $7.00 p/hr. The parking officers will simply take a photo of a car from the other side of a road if in a no standing/parking spot whilst waiting for a client


Do you add that to your ride?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Do you add that to your ride?


Yes, if client has asked me to wait nearby on a A/D.


----------



## Emilie (Feb 24, 2015)

SeahawkTim said:


> The city just issued a special order to the Parking Enforcement division (dated 8/4/14) stating that they must first allow the driver a chance to move their car before writing a ticket.
> 
> Of course, given that parking tickets are handled by a third party (Xerox), using "I wasn't given a chance to comply" as grounds for contesting the ticket may not fly.


Do you know the website that you found that special order pdf on? I'm trying to find it so I can use it as a legitimate source for contesting a ticket an officer gave to me while I was in my car.


----------

